# Lions and tigers and muskies, oh my!



## bobberboy (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's link to a fishing report - not mine - of a guy who caught a 57" muskie! And if I'm not mistaken I see a fly rod in the photo. The article doesn't say so but the fisherman in question owns a fly shop. If I ever got a fish on that big I'd have to return to the dock for a change of pants...

https://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/11/12/lake-mille-lacs-muskie


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 13, 2015)

That's A Beast !
One of my bucket list items is fishing for those monsters on Melton Hill one day a few hours from me! Grew up in Northern Minnesota but never caught one up there myself.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

Mine too! Wow!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 13, 2015)

Muskies can be fun. I've caught a number of them over the years. Actually caught 4 in one outing at evening time in Southern Wisconsin. 3 were in the high 30-inch range. They fought well enough, but the guide had some really long rods that took the real fight away, IMHO. 

Then, I caught a 51 incher. it didn't fight as hard as the smaller 'skies. Hot water, stupid guide, and the fish died needlessly. His live-well wasn't working. Instead of just taking a quick picture or two, as I requested, he tried to keep the fish alive so his buddies could come and help revive it. 

His buddy's live well wasn't functioning very well, either. So, after a half hour of sliding the fish back and forth, she just died. Never should have happened. We headed in. He wanted me to have it mounted.

After I thought about it overnight, I decided that seeing that fish on the wall would just bring back bad memories. I even wrote one of the muskie magazines about the incident, but they just blew it off. "Old fish, hot water, it happens"...not at all my opinion of the experience.

Anyhow, I live about an hour or so from Melton Hill TN during the Summers. If you want to go and meet up, it's OK with me. May through September.

regards, richg99

p.s. I found the picture of the 51 incher,


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Nov 14, 2015)

There's a lot of fly fishing for musky, I know a guide that almost exclusively does just that. Big ole like green flys doing figure eights to keep them enticed until they finally strike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

